# Find your flashlight in the dark



## zespectre (Jun 16, 2005)

We've all had the hassle of trying to find our flashlights in the dark (in my case usually in a dark tent). I followed the threads about the tritum Glo-Tubes and the like and I've even put some glow-in-the-dark sticker material on various lights. Unfortunately the tritum stuff makes me nervous and the stickers just don't hold up at all to camping conditions (lots of handling and dampness).

So I was over at REI and found these Glow in the Dark Zipper Pulls 10 to a pack and they snap nicely around a lanyard. The glow in the dark material lasts a good amount of time and my dark adapted eyes can find them hours later. 

Since I clipped one on the end of a flashlight lanyard I can flip it in front of the flashlight itself to recharge, and it's pretty much visible regardless of the orientation of the flashlight. For me this is the perfect solution so I thought I'd share.


----------



## ACMarina (Jun 16, 2005)

Good idea!


----------



## zespectre (Jun 16, 2005)

I also like the idea because you aren't doing anything permenant to the (sometimes quite expensive) flashlight!


----------



## greenLED (Jun 17, 2005)

IIRC, TAD Gear sells GID cord; perfect companion for the GID pulls!


----------



## zespectre (Jun 17, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*greenLED said:*
IIRC, TAD Gear sells GID cord; perfect companion for the GID pulls! 

[/ QUOTE ]

By God you are right. TAD Gear Glow Cord I'm ordering some TODAY!

Thanks for that tip!


----------



## greenlight (Jun 17, 2005)

this glows all night


----------



## zespectre (Jun 17, 2005)

Okay, so what is it?


----------



## Zelandeth (Jun 17, 2005)

Looks like glow paint (mixture of glow powder and something like clear nail polish as I recall) to me, in behind the optic.

Could be wrong though.

Lumaray used a similar principle when they designed the FL-6 and FL-12. There's a glow in the dark compound inside the cells in which the LEDs are recessed. I have a review with photos on my webpage if you're interested.

Here's a photo of it glowing anyway...


----------



## VidPro (Jun 17, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*zespectre said:*
So I was over at REI and found these Glow in the Dark Zipper Pulls . 

[/ QUOTE ]

Ok so that helps you find your fly, but then you still gotta see the toilet /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif


----------



## zespectre (Jun 17, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*Zelandeth said:*
Looks like glow paint (mixture of glow powder and something like clear nail polish as I recall) to me, in behind the optic.


[/ QUOTE ]

I think you are right and I've seen other threads on that.  My issue was that I didn't want to do anything irreversable to certain lights, hence my joy at finding the zipper pulls.


----------



## zespectre (Jun 17, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*VidPro said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*zespectre said:*
So I was over at REI and found these Glow in the Dark Zipper Pulls . 

[/ QUOTE ]

Ok so that helps you find your fly, but then you still gotta see the toilet /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

HAHAHAHAHA! Okay, score one for VidPro!


----------

